# A,B, C litters?



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm looked at a lot of different litters online which say D litter, G litter, etc. Does this mean that it's the 4th and 7th litter in the dam's life? Or does it mean something else?

And should it play a role in my selection for a puppy? I'm guessing an A litter would be more hit or miss with no prior history, but what about the following litters?

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it doesn't necessarily mean the 4th litter for the 'same' female..Say the breeder had 3 breeding females, first one had A,,another one had B,,the other one had C,,if they went back to the first one and bred again, that would be D...

No it wouldn't play a role in my selection. Depends on who's breeding who)
confusing isn't is? LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The letters do not apply to the dam, they apply to the kennel as a whole.


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the quick responses. I'm assuming the letters "reset" every year? So the only value to the letters is to give people an idea of how large or "busy" a breeder is?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no I wouldn't say they reset every year, I'd say they reset after going thru the entire alphabet,,and it isn't to show a breeder is busy per se, but the breeder can keep track of 'what' litter a certain dog is out of,,such as "Masi is out of a D litter, her reg'd name is Danger Danger KENNEL name.."


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They don't reset every year, they typically reset when the alphabet runs out, lol. But not every breeder uses the same scheme; some use a letter or "theme" and don't necessarily go alphabetically.


----------

